# My Blurry Gerbils!



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

Its from a cell phone and DSi, so I will re-post when I get a real camera! I just couldn't wait! My fish tanks will have to wait because they are way to blurry! lol They are small, Daddy is about 11/2 years old, and babies over a year. Got to look at dates and will correct with new clear pics. 







Lightning-Daddy of all below-







Midnight & Comet - Daughters







Eggo-Only Son 







Leggo & Shadow - daughters







Charcoal- daughter


----------



## Nijis (Jan 25, 2012)

awwww! They are so cute!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I love gerbils :3 if it weren't for the fact I have 7 guppies 12 bettas and 2 guineas (maybe 3 >.>) I would have been able to get 2 gerbils for free. But I'm limiting myself :lol: and I know. Phone pictures suck... and so do ipod pictures :lol: (that's what I used).


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

Nijis said:


> awwww! They are so cute!


Thank you! They all have there personalities. Hmm, maybe I should get them on Video.


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> I love gerbils :3 if it weren't for the fact I have 7 guppies 12 bettas and 2 guineas (maybe 3 >.>) I would have been able to get 2 gerbils for free. But I'm limiting myself :lol: and I know. Phone pictures suck... and so do ipod pictures :lol: (that's what I used).


You sound like you have your hands full too But they are so cute aren't they ? We just like having a full house lol.

I don't have an Ipod. Oh well. Everyone's pics here are so clear and nice. I was going to delete mine for now. I'm looking at the Kodak Easy Share camera. *The babies were not suppose to be, mamma was not the boy she should of been lol.* I understand, with my crowd of furbabies, I have enough. Well, my kids want dogs. Idk, I might cave in. My friends say I should charge admission lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: haha I was thinking that today..I should open up my own zoo. Y'know, get two budgies. A parakeet. Maybe a friendly parrot. And a dog. And a skinny pig. And a pirhana. And a salt water tank. 





And a pony.


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

awww wasn't able to get the guinea buddy for Honey and Panda  almost tempted on the "URGENT: gerbils to good home" ad...... almost.... -resisting- :lol: I don't even know how good of pets they actually are. I handled them working in the store. what I learned: they are FAST, pregnant ones are MEAN, some don't get along, and some hate being handled. that's all I know.

oh and if looked after they do not smell. >.>


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> awww wasn't able to get the guinea buddy for Honey and Panda  almost tempted on the "URGENT: gerbils to good home" ad...... almost.... -resisting- :lol: I don't even know how good of pets they actually are. I handled them working in the store. what I learned: they are FAST, pregnant ones are MEAN, some don't get along, and some hate being handled. that's all I know.
> 
> oh and if looked after they do not smell. >.>


Aww! Hopefully they are tame if you get them from there  But, either way, as long as you work with them everyday, building their trust, they will let you pick them up. But honestly, they love to crawl on you and play. They are fast. Only my dad gerbil lets me hold him. The daughters just want to run all over me and run lol. Eggo, the only son, wow, he loves to get treats, and be talked to. He does not liked to be touched at all. Keeping a pair is the best, not 3 or 4. And,easier if they are from the same litter. I had momma and 3 of her girls together, but fights started occurring. So I did pairs, and mamma died soon after. Daddy wouldnt accept his son, so they are separate. (I took daddy out right before mamma delivered the second batch) They don't really smell as long as you clean them ,true!  Good luck


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well it's a family that owned them  both have been raised with kids and are brothers apparently. I might, I might not... wouldn't hurt to try. I like to try and get knowledge of more than one type of animal.


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

Aw, if you get them, show pictures please  Good luck !


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

ack! well.... someone got them before me (that is okay) and um... one of my guineas had a baby :shock: which one? I DONT KNOW. All females, all possible. Because the previous owner never cared for them, and the third guinea of mine, (I have three...er....four...) was housed with a male and her sister... -excited, shocked and scared-???!!!!!


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh wow! Congrats on the baby guinea! Yup, I understand about your feelings! I felt the same way when Bolt my mamma gerbil had those pink crying four legged babies! Good luck and have fun


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hehe it's a mini guinea :3 so cute, black, white, grey, ginger =D SO cute, very friendly.... I may post it on here soon even ;-)


----------



## makoisland (Mar 2, 2012)

Ohh, I used to have a gerbil and my sisters both had one too, they're so cute and sweet.


----------

